# Dominant and recessive energy, and the elemental mindsets



## legendhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

This essay will explain how to have a healthy relationship, how to have a feeling of completion within yourself, and how to balance your mindset to attain the best results in your life possible. To continue a few words will need to be defined, and a few concepts will need to be explained. Dominant energy for the use of this essay is feeling a need for appreciation, a goal to become amazing, a stress for failure to be avoided, and a need for standards to be met. Recessive energy is feeling a need for adventure, a desire to be worthy, a fear of inconsideration, and a need for revenge on those who “deserve it”. Jealousy is a feeling of incompletion.

          The four elemental mind sets are Water, Earth, Fire, and Wind. There are three different levels of embracing each element, the first level is the negative aspect of the element, the second level is a positive aspect of the element, and the last level is the best aspect of the element that can only be acquired when you reach the second level of every single element. For water the first level is cautious, the second level is curious, and the third level is considerate. Earth’s first level is submissive, the second level is growing, and the third level is peaceful. The fire’s levels are anger, love, and passion. Wind has Inconsiderate, unpredictable, and spontaneous. The interesting part is, when you look at the last level of each it counteracts a negative aspect of another element, the fires passion over comes the earths submissiveness, the earths peacefulness over comes the fires anger, the winds spontaneous nature over comes the waters cautious nature, and the waters consideration over comes the winds inconsideration.

          For a completely healthy relationship dominant energy and recessive energy need to be in balance, and “fed”. The dominant energy must feed adventure to the recessive energy, and the recessive energy must feed appreciation to the dominant energy. The dominant energy must make the recessive energy feel worthy by spending time and effort on the recessive energy, and the recessive energy must make the dominant energy feel amazing by pointing out all the things they love about the dominant energy. The dominant energy must calm the recessive energies stress of inconsideration being done to them, and of a want for revenge to be done on those they feel “deserve it”, by protecting the recessive energy from inconsideration, and by holding the recessive energy until the need for revenge is suffocated by love. The recessive energy must calm the dominant energies stress of failure, and standards on their environment not being met, by telling the dominant energy it doesn’t matter that you failed, you are still amazing, and just keep trying, and by holding the dominant energy until their rage of things not being their way is suffocated by love.

          In order to feel a sense of completion within yourself, without someone to love you, you must have the cycle of both dominant and recessive energy feeding each other, calming each other, and reassuring each other all within yourself.

          To be amazing and impress the recessive energy, you must have the fire and wind elements aspects within yourself. What makes you amazing is your passion, and your loving nature. What make you adaptable is your unpredictability, and your spontaneous nature. To be appreciative and attract the dominant energy, you must have the water and earth aspects within yourself. What makes people want to follow you is your curious and considerate nature. What makes you able to endure in times of hardship is your growing and peaceful nature. With all four aspects within yourself, and the dominant, and recessive energy in balance within you, you are loved by all whose mind are clear.

          The imbalance of having dominant energy, while having the first level of water and earth creates a tension on the beings soul that makes them look for someone amazing and stalks them, wanting the amazing being to belong to them. The imbalance of having recessive energy, while having the first level of fire and wind creates a different type of tension where you look for someone who will appreciate you and get bored of them quickly and jump onto another being. What some might call “a whore.” That is why it is important to acquire all the elements related to your energy, and then acquiring the other energy and it’s relating elements. Some have both dominant and recessive energies inside them, but do not have them feeding each other. This leads to very intelligent beings, who are mislead to have anger and strike down those who are inconsiderate or not meeting their standards. They would be willing to submit to someone more powerful than them, until the time comes to strike and become the most powerful. They would be inconsiderate of others, and only care for themselves. They would be cautious for their life, and only do something completely free of risk. These are the beings that start wars.

Both dominant and recessive energies sexuality are susceptible to the media in different ways. To give an example when a dominant energy being watches something like porn, the reason why they want to repeat what was done in the media is because they want to feel the same appreciation the amazing dominant energy received from the recessive energy. For recessive energy, they can watch a movie and see how the trouble makers bring adventure, so then they aspire for the same adventure, or rather danger in their dominant energy mates.

A dominant energy being feels jealousy when their recessive mate appreciates another dominant energy, because they want that appreciation. A recessive energy feels jealousy when their dominant energy mate goes on an adventure with another recessive energy. So be considerate of your mate, when you appreciate someone else as a recessive energy, appreciate your mate even more, and when you give someone else an adventure as a dominant energy, give your mate an even better adventure.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jul 30, 2012)

If you are going to come up with your own philosophy, then an info-dump is not the way to do it. If you bop people over the head with all that information, it gives everything away, and there's nothing left. If something like this must be written, it should be written as a book. Just take your time and expand your views. There's no hurry.


----------



## playingthepianodrunk (Aug 8, 2012)

"This essay will explain how to have a healthy relationship, how to have a  feeling of completion within yourself, and how to balance your mindset  to attain the best results in your life possible."

Have you attained this yourself? Very feel people have and even for those who can claim some mental peace it is an everyday struggle. If you have, great for you. Lance Armstrong can ride a bike real well doesn't mean he can write a book teaching me how to ride a bike just as good as him. I also think it extremely arrogant of you to think in 900 or so words you can solve anyone's problems with such baseless nonsense. Earth Wind Water and Fire. Get out of here. Self help is the new snake oil and even this is third rate.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2012)

Let's not get personal with comments.  Please restrict your critique to the work.


----------



## Circle (Aug 14, 2012)

playingthepianodrunk said:


> "This essay will explain how to have a healthy relationship, how to have a feeling of completion within yourself, and how to balance your mindset to attain the best results in your life possible."
> 
> Have you attained this yourself? Very feel people have and even for those who can claim some mental peace it is an everyday struggle. If you have, great for you. .....



That made me smile. I am not saying it is the case here but a lot of these self-help guru types are frauds who need help themself. I think there is a lot of truth especially when talking about relationships that perfection is just a myth.

I find the concepts in this article interesting. While a lot of books contain little content and a lot of rambling filler, this goes to the other extreme and fails to introduce or explain adequately, assuming that there is something really there to explain. One way to address this is to make a list of all you expect the background knowledge of the reader to be. It is very difficult to try and approach a subject from the point of view of blank page.

Upon reading the peice again it seems like an over-simplification which would require a progressive introduction of ideas, and not least source materials--even if these be anecdotal or experiential.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi LH,
An interesting philosophy. Did you develop it yourself or is it a condensed version of some sect?


----------

